# FAQ for DIRECTV’s New HD Onscreen Guide & Release Dates



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

*What DIRECTV receivers will receive the New HD Onscreen Guide?*
The HD Onscreen Guide will be pushed to:HR20's, HR21's, HR21 PRO, HR22's, HR23's, HR24's, R22's, H21's, H23's, H24's, and H25 (H20's and non Mpeg 4 receivers are not included)​
*Why does the HD Onscreen Guide run slower when first down loaded?*

During the first 24 to 48 hours, the new HD Onscreen Guide will continue to download and update Plug Ins in the background causing the new HD Onscreen Guide to function slower than normal. It will take 24 to 48 hours for some Plug Ins such as movie posters to be fully available.​
*Should I force the download to the new HD Onscreen Guide if I did not receive the initial Download on November 1?*

Don't force a download for the new HD Onscreen Guide. If a download is forced, the receiver will revert back to the existing guide and you will not be able to receive the new guide until it is released to your DMA.​
HD ONSCREEN GUIDE over SD Output OSD:

"This TV or its cables are not HD. To see screen graphic, press the RES key on the front of the receiver until this message no longer appears"

When the receiver resolution is set to 720p, 1080i, or 1080p, the UI will not appear on the receiver's SD outputs, and the HD ONSCREEN GUIDE over SD Output OSD will appear automatically. The OSD will clear in 20 seconds, or 2 seconds in the case of the Score Guide.

The following UI elements will be affected:

All Menu options
Info Banner (which appears upon channel change)
Guide / Mini Guide / Quick Tune
All Interactive features (e.g. Score Guide Red Button notice)
All Interactive channels (e.g. Channel 1, Active&#8230
All OSDs, except a new HD ONSCREEN GUIDE over SD Output OSD (see below).

Effect to customers:

This will affect customers who use both HD and SD outputs of the same receiver (including Commercial customers). These customers can change the resolution to 480i, however the quality of the video on the HD output video will suffer.
Customers who are using SD outputs and have the IRD unknowingly set to 720p or 1080i - these customers must change the resolution to 480i or 480p.

How to resolve:

Change the receiver resolution to 480i or 480p by pressing the RES button on the front receiver panel until 480i or 480p is selected.
Uncheck all resolutions except 480i or 480p on the HD ONSCREEN GUIDE menu.
Turn "Native" Off
Customer Education
If the customer has 2 TVs connected to the STB, an SD and HD TV, then the only way to get UI on their SD is to use 480i/p, however the HD TV viewing will no longer be in HD.
Connect STB to TV via HDMI or component

DASH OSD Network Connectivity
Network connection will be added to the OSD that appears when pressing the DASH button while in full screen. The Receiver ID and SWiM status will appear quickly, and "Internet: Checking Connection&#8230;" may appear while testing the internet connection. Once the Internet check is complete, it will display one of 3 statuses:


Internet Never Connected (A connect now must be performed)
Internet Connected
Internet not detected (internet connection has been lost - troubleshoot as diagnostic code 86)


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Latest schedule, as always, subject to change with little or no notice.



Market | Date
BAKERSFIELD CA | 12/20/2011
BEND OR | 12/20/2011
CHICO-REDDING CA | 12/20/2011
EUGENE OR | 12/20/2011
EUREKA CA | 12/20/2011
FRESNO-VISALIA CA | 12/20/2011
MEDFORD-KLAMATH FALLS OR | 12/20/2011
MONTEREY-SALINAS CA | 12/20/2011
PALM SPRINGS CA | 12/20/2011
RENO NV | 12/20/2011
SACRAMENTO-STOCKTON CA | 12/20/2011
SAN FRANCISCO-OAKLAND-SAN JOSE CA | 12/20/2011
SANTA BARBARA-SAN LUIS OBISPO CA | 12/20/2011
SEATTLE-TACOMA WA | 12/20/2011
SPOKANE WA | 12/20/2011
YAKIMA-PASCO-RICHLAND WA | 12/20/2011
COLUMBUS OH | 12/21/2011
DENVER CO | 12/21/2011
NEW YORK NY | 12/21/2011
Latest Schedule for January. As always this list is subject to change with little to no notice. If your DMA is not on the list, then no date has been announced. Be patient it will come. Please do not try to force a download as well.

January 04, 2012 -
BAKERSFIELD CA
BEND OR
CHICO-REDDING CA
EUGENE OR
EUREKA CA
KLAMATH FALLS OR
MONTEREY-SALINAS CA
PALM SPRINGS CA
RENO NV
SACRAMENTO-STOCKTON CA
SAN FRANCISCO-OAKLAND-SAN JOSE CA
SANTA BARBARA-SAN LUIS OBISPO CA
SEATTLE-TACOMA WA
SPOKANE WA

January 05, 2012 -
ALBUQUERQUE-SANTA FE NM
BILLINGS MT
BOISE ID
BUTTE-BOZEMAN MT
CASPER-RIVERTON WY
CHEYENNE WY-SCOTTSBLUFF NE
COLORADO SPRINGS-PUEBLO CO
EL PASO TX
GLENDIVE MT
GRAND JUNCTION-MONTROSE CO
GREAT FALLS MT
HELENA MT
PHOENIX AZ
RAPID CITY SD
TUCSON AZ
TWIN FALLS ID
YUMA AZ

January 10, 2012 - 
CHICAGO IL
DALLAS-FORT WORTH TX
HOUSTON TX
WASHINGTON DC - HAGERSTOWN MD
MINNEAPOLIS-ST PAUL MN
SAN ANTONIO TX
KANSAS CITY MO

January 11, 2012 -
INDIANAPOLIS IN
WACO-TEMPLE-BRYAN TX
AUSTIN TX
EVANSVILLE IN
FORT WAYNE IN
TYLER-LONGVIEW TX
SOUTH BEND-ELKHART IN
BEAUMONT-PORT ARTHUR TX
HARLINGEN-BROWNSVILLE TX
CORPUS CHRISTI TX
AMARILLO TX
WICHITA FALLS TX-LAWTON OK
TERRE HAUTE IN
ODESSA-MIDLAND TX
DULUTH MN-SUPERIOR WI
ABILENE-SWEETWATER TX
ROCHESTER MN-MASON CITY IA-AUSTI
LUBBOCK TX
LAFAYETTE IN
LAREDO TX
MANKATO MN
SAN ANGELO TX
VICTORIA TX
DES MOINES-AMES IA
CEDAR RAPIDS-WATERLOO IA
SIOUX CITY IA
QUINCY IL-HANNIBAL MO-KEOKUK IA

January 12, 2012 -
BUFFALO NY
BURLINGTON VT- PLATTSBURGH NY
ALBANY-SCHENECTADY-TROY NY
SYRACUSE NY
ROCHESTER NY
BINGHAMTON NY
WATERTOWN NY
UTICA NY
ELMIRA NY
PHILADELPHIA PA
JACKSONVILLE FL-BRUNSWICK GA
HARRISBURG-LANCASTER PA
WILKES BARRE-SCRANTON PA
AUGUSTA GA
MACON GA
JOHNSTOWN-ALTOONA PA
SAVANNAH GA
COLUMBUS GA
ALBANY GA
ERIE PA
YAKIMA-PASCO-RICHLAND WA

January 18, 2012 -
SPRINGFIELD MO
SHREVEPORT LA
MILWAUKEE WI
PADUCAH KY-CAPE GIRARDEAU MO
COLUMBIA-JEFFERSON CITY MO
GREEN BAY-APPLETON WI
WAUSAU-RHINELANDER WI
MADISON WI
BATON ROUGE LA
LA CROSSE-EAU CLAIRE WI
LAFAYETTE LA
LAKE CHARLES LA
ALEXANDRIA LA
ST JOSEPH MO
OTTUMWA IA-KIRKSVILLE MO
OKLAHOMA CITY OK
DAVENPORT IA-ROCK ISLAND IL-MOLI
TULSA OK
PEORIA-BLOOMINGTON IL
ROCKFORD IL
SHERMAN TX-ADA OK
NORFOLK-NEWPORT NEWS VA
ROANOKE-LYNCHBURG VA
RICHMOND-PETERSBURG VA
TRI-CITIES TN-VA
HARRISONBURG VA
CHARLOTTESVILLE VA

January 19, 2012 -
MOBILE AL-PENSACOLA FL
LITTLE ROCK-PINE BLUFF AR
HUNTSVILLE-DECATUR AL
FORT SMITH AR
LINCOLN-HASTINGS NE
JACKSON MS
OMAHA NE
SIOUX FALLS SD
WICHITA-HUTCHINSON KS
COLUMBUS-TUPELO-WEST POINT MS
FARGO-VALLEY CITY ND
BILOXI-GULFPORT MS
HATTIESBURG-LAUREL MS
MONTGOMERY AL
DOTHAN AL
MINOT-BISMARCK-DICKINSON ND
TOPEKA KS
JOPLIN MO-PITTSBURG KS
PANAMA CITY FL
GREENWOOD-GREENVILLE MS
JACKSON TN
JONESBORO AR
MERIDIAN MS
BOWLING GREEN KY
NORTH PLATTE NE
HONOLULU HI
ANCHORAGE AK
FAIRBANKS AK
JUNEAU AK

January 24, 2012 -
WEST PALM BEACH-FT PIERCE FL
GREENSBORO - WINSTON-SALEM NC
GRAND RAPIDS-KALAMAZOO MI
CHARLESTON SC
TOLEDO OH
GREENVILLE-NEW BERN-WASHINGTON N
LOUISVILLE KY
HARTFORD-NEW HAVEN CT
CHATTANOOGA TN
FORT MYERS-NAPLES FL
KNOXVILLE TN
TRAVERSE CITY-CADILLAC MI
YOUNGSTOWN OH
FLORENCE-MYRTLE BEACH SC
DAYTON OH
COLUMBIA SC
LEXINGTON KY
CHARLESTON-HUNTINGTON WV
PORTLAND-AUBURN ME
FLINT-SAGINAW-BAY CITY MI
BANGOR ME
TALAHASSEE FL
BLUEFIELD-BECKLEY WV
LANSING MI
PROVIDENCE RI-NEW BEDFORD MA
SPRINGFIELD-HOLYOKE MA
WILMINGTON NC
MARQUETTE MI
WHEELING WV-STEUBENVILLE OH
GAINESVILLE FL
CLARKSBURG-WESTON WV
PARKERSBURG WV
ZANESVILLE OH
PRESQUE ISLE ME
LIMA OH
ALPENA MI
SALISBURY MD


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

*reserved*


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Folks, I deleted some posts. This is supposed to be a locked thread, and I left it unlocked. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------

